# 9 1/2 weeks



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I threw the pups a squirrel and then stole it from them and hid it. First came the hunt...part of prey drive.



















The find and eating and making sure it is dead.



















Finally, two hours later in a hail storm with thunder and lightning....still at it.


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice, Don! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

They look big!

Any idea of weight?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I would say about 12 to 15 lbs Connie.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Kelly Godwin said:


> Very nice, Don! Thanks for sharing.


My pleasure Kelly. I see Athens Ga as your location. I just shipped a pup to Vienna, Ga to be trained by an actual pro for tracking wounded game in Africa. I think what he is going to teach the pup is recall and such because they really don't need to be taught to track wounded game. Funny thing is, pups drives are judged on their desire to find what they can't see rather than on how excited they get over a rag on a rope. Pups in the picture would have spent half the day looking for that squirrel, even at 9 weeks.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Our tomcat used to catch squirrels and one, rather a large example, he couldn't drag through the cat door, so Toni had to kill it.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Interesting topic title BUT I much prefer the 1986 movie 
Kim Basinger Twenty five years ago


----------

